# Husband cheats via internet/chats



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

I caught him sending pics of his penis to a girl on lol messenger I googled his email and name and found him on 50 or more sex hook up sites! We were only married 2 months, noe its been almost 2 years and i still can't let it go because he lies about phone calls, txt, claims the phone bill is wrong, omg he really thinks im stupid or maybe he believes his own lies, i feel stuck because im not working, co-dependant, in school, trying to get on my on feet in the meantime im miserable and i hate gim









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

Cut your losses and leave. There is nothing to save. Move back with your parents or a relative if you have to for awhile.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He doesn't respect you and he certainty doesn't respect himself.

Seek out legal advice about your options.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

virgo72 said:


> I caught him sending pics of his penis to a girl on lol messenger I googled his email and name and found him on 50 or more sex hook up sites! We were only married 2 months, noe its been almost 2 years and i still can't let it go because he lies about phone calls, txt, claims the phone bill is wrong, omg he really thinks im stupid or maybe he believes his own lies, i feel stuck because im not working, co-dependant, in school, trying to get on my on feet in the meantime im miserable and i hate gim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really cannot leave him, use him till you can, start getting your ducks in a row, start emotionally detaching, start squirrelling away some money for later on, work harder at your studies so you can finish more quickly. 
Be objective, keep your eye on the end game, do not let him know what you are doing. Set a date for when you put your plan into action and stick with it, it will keep you motivated. Hate is unhealthy, take your focus of him and place it on your game plan.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You don't deserve to be in this dire, unhealthy situation! Leave and don't even entertain looking back!

I'd move out of there pronto and head right back home to Mom and Dad until such time that you are financially back up on your feet again!*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

virgo72 said:


> I caught him sending pics of his penis to a girl on lol messenger I googled his email and name and found him on 50 or more sex hook up sites! We were only married 2 months, noe its been almost 2 years and i still can't let it go because he lies about phone calls, txt, claims the phone bill is wrong, omg he really thinks im stupid or maybe he believes his own lies, i feel stuck because im not working, co-dependant, in school, trying to get on my on feet in the meantime im miserable and i hate gim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Him sending out more than 50 dik piks?

Wow! I am sure he had sunburn on the damn thing from all the camera flashes!

So sad :frown2:

He sounds like a sex addict.

Move out and stay with relatives.

-Or- hold your nose and stay until you finish your schooling and get a job. Do not tell him you are leaving [at that point] if you do this.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

I agree with the advice above. Doesn't seem like he wants or cares to change so take care of yourself first and then get out of there.


----------



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Him sending out more than 50 dik piks?
> 
> Wow! I am sure he had sunburn on the damn thing from all the camera flashes!
> 
> ...


Working on it im just a semester away from my associates in programming! Then BOOM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

virgo72 said:


> Working on it im just a semester away from my associates in programming! Then BOOM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Does that mean you're done in December or May? It may be better for you to split before getting a job. I'd hate for you to get a high-paying job after graduation and then end up having to pay him alimony.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

wilson said:


> Does that mean you're done in December or May? It may be better for you to split before getting a job. I'd hate for you to get a high-paying job after graduation and then end up having to pay him alimony.


She's broke.

She's broke financially, too.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> She's broke.
> 
> She's broke financially, too.


In which case, she could get alimony. Even if just for a year, it would allow her to finish school and get on her feet.


----------



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

wilson said:


> Does that mean you're done in December or May? It may be better for you to split before getting a job. I'd hate for you to get a high-paying job after graduation and then end up having to pay him alimony.


I didnt think of that.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> She's broke.
> 
> She's broke financially, too.


Well damn 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

aine said:


> If you really cannot leave him, use him till you can, start getting your ducks in a row, start emotionally detaching, start squirrelling away some money for later on, work harder at your studies so you can finish more quickly.
> Be objective, keep your eye on the end game, do not let him know what you are doing. Set a date for when you put your plan into action and stick with it, it will keep you motivated. Hate is unhealthy, take your focus of him and place it on your game plan.


Finally someone sees it the way I do...keeping my cool is the hardest part...ooooh pray for Me...ty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I am very sorry you are going through this but you have a choice. Stay or leave. You choose to stay for the reasons you stated no job, money, etc. That makes you an enabler to his foul behavour. It would interest you to know that should you visit a lawyer you would probably come out the better party. Given that you don't work you could prove dependancy and he would most likely have to pay you a figure. Are kids involved? Have you purchased a house?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

What a positively horrible POS you have hitched your wagon too.

Sweetheart, I am SO sorry this happened to you. Are you still intimate with him? Is that part of the rouse to stay until you finish school? With someone that addicted to other women I would be petrified of what he would bring home to you. These online things make it pretty easy to find someone local that is DTF. Chances are slim to none that he has been physically faithful to you if as a newlywed he is all over the Internet looking for sexual gratification. Please be very careful, and for all that's holy do not get knocked up with this assdrip of a mans child!!!

I get the financial piece, but be careful at what all else is being put at risk. Your final semester can't come soon enough, and then you flee and never look back.

I encourage you to stick around here on TAM so we can help you down this difficult road ahead. There are many fazes ahead of you. We have a lot of people who speak their mind, but if you've got thick skin, you can get some very excellent advice and support here. Sending you a cyberhug, a bag full of caution, and a wish for time to pass as quickly as possible for you.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

virgo72 said:


> I caught him sending pics of his penis to a girl on lol messenger I googled his email and name and found him on 50 or more sex hook up sites! We were only married 2 months, noe its been almost 2 years and i still can't let it go because he lies about phone calls, txt, claims the phone bill is wrong, omg he really thinks im stupid or maybe he believes his own lies, i feel stuck because im not working, co-dependant, in school, trying to get on my on feet in the meantime im miserable and i hate gim


50 websites, really? there are that many? What are the names of the fifty?

found his name and email on these websites? where nobody uses their name or publicly post their email, found by google search? really?


----------



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

Talker67 said:


> 50 websites, really? there are that many? What are the names of the fifty?
> 
> found his name and email on these websites? where nobody uses their name or publicly post their email, found by google search? really?


Absolutely! I paid for a background check and found what Google didn't! So really it was Google and checkmate

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## virgo72 (Sep 17, 2017)

Spicy said:


> What a positively horrible POS you have hitched your wagon too.
> 
> Sweetheart, I am SO sorry this happened to you. Are you still intimate with him? Is that part of the rouse to stay until you finish school? With someone that addicted to other women I would be petrified of what he would bring home to you. These online things make it pretty easy to find someone local that is DTF. Chances are slim to none that he has been physically faithful to you if as a newlywed he is all over the Internet looking for sexual gratification. Please be very careful, and for all that's holy do not get knocked up with this assdrip of a mans child!!!
> 
> ...


God bless you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Wellers (Jul 29, 2017)

virgo72 said:


> I caught him sending pics of his penis to a girl on lol messenger I googled his email and name and found him on 50 or more sex hook up sites! We were only married 2 months, noe its been almost 2 years and i still can't let it go because he lies about phone calls, txt, claims the phone bill is wrong, *omg he really thinks im stupid or maybe he believes his own lies*, i feel stuck because im not working, co-dependant, in school, trying to get on my on feet in the meantime im miserable and i hate gim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first line of defense for liars and cheats when they are caught out....always! They deny everything and try to BS their way out of it. They are incurable.


----------

